# Origen del passat perifrastic català



## gvergara

Hola:

Sempre m'he preguntat quin és l'origen del passat perifràstic català, sobretot perquè en les llengües romances en què aquesta perífrasi existeix, se la fa servir per a expressar futur. Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

Past tense- Anar+infinitive


----------



## Doraemon-

La perífrasi per al futur també existeix en català, són formes diferents:
Va ploure (passat)
Va a ploure (futur)


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> La perífrasi per al futur també existeix en català, són formes diferents:
> Va ploure (passat)
> Va a ploure (futur)


Un moment... aquesta forma de futur és normativa o és que la gent l'utilitza simplement???


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

El futur simple és l'única forma del futur normativa en català estàndard. El futur perifràstic en català no és normatiu, i si la gent l'utilitza és una castellanada.


----------



## Doraemon-

Angelo di fuoco said:


> El futur simple és l'única forma del futur normativa en català estàndard. El futur perifràstic en català no és normatiu, i si la gent l'utilitza és una castellanada.


Sí, excepte per a accions imminents (anar a + inf=estar a punt de, diferent del perifràstic anar+inf): _Anava a arribar a casa seva quan el va aixafar un cotxe_. _La funció va a començar_.
Hi ha molt escrit sobre aquest tema.
Gonzalo, si t'interessa, hi ha un llibre que tracta just això:
Perífrasis verbals en les llengües (ibero- )romàniques
isbn:3875483197 - Buscar con Google
(pàgina 63)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies. Acabo de veure que la biblioteca universitària té aquest llibre. La propera vegada que hi seré el prendré.


----------



## Doraemon-

He estat repassant i sembla que a part de ser un tema de discusió conflictiu entre lingüistes, hi ha una diferència important entre l'estandardització catalana i valenciana en aquest punt. Al País Valencià la perífrasi "_anar a + inf_" està plenament acceptada com a perífrasi de futur immediat (recollit al diccionari normatiu de l'AVL) , mentre que a la majoria de textos del principat es "condemna" aquest ús excepte en passat (?), tot i que també és amplament utilitzat al llenguatge més col·loquial en aquestes terres ("_la funció va a començar_") i trobo bastant discutible que estem davant d'un castellanisme, per la senzilla raó de què no té el mateix sentit que en castellà. Per exemple en castellà diriem "_va a llover_" (o l'any que ve), utilitzant la perífrasi també sense sentit de futur pròxim, però no en català, on utilitzariem sempre el futur simple en "_demà plourà_", sense fer la transposició literal que implicaria el castellanisme. En canvi si que s'utilitza per a un futur immediat, en el que la perífrasi concordaria una mica més amb el francès (on té més reforçat el sentit de "futur proche" que en castellà) i s'utilitza i s'aprecia un matís diferent respecte al castellà (al menys pel que jo entenc sent valencià; potser m'equivoco) per exemple entre "ho faràs, això?" i "vas a fer-ho, això?", en el fet de que la segona forma tindria un sentit d'immediatesa que no té el primer, i que no es distingeix tan clarament en castellà, on la perífrasi pot indicar futur pròxim o simplement futur de qualsevol tipus ("-¿vas a hacerlo? -sí, la semana que viene").
Per últim, i tot i que com a recomanació d'estil, per a augmentar la claredat de l'expressió, té bastant de sentit no utilitzar aquesta perífrasi en present per a evitar possibles confusions amb el passat perifràstic (tal i com explica el llibre enllaçat a dalt com a hipòtesi de la reticència a aquestes formes), en la seva consideració com a element normatiu costaria d'entendre la lògica gramatical de l'excepció acceptada pels gramàtics principatins. Aquesta norma acceptaria "vaig agafar un nen que anava a caure" (on no n'hi ha confusió possible amb el perifràstic, pel fet d'estar "_anar a_" en passat), però no acceptaria "agafo un nen que va a caure", on si que es trobaria aquesta possible confusió ("va a caure" sona molt semblant a "va caure", que donaria a la frase un sentit diferent), però que des d'un punt de vista purament gramatical, entenc que no té el més mínim sentit acceptar una expressió i no l'altra, que trencaria tota la lògica gramatical de l'idioma.


----------

